

Kauffman Foundation Announces 1st Class of Postdoctoral Entrepreneurship Fellows - landist
http://www.kauffman.org/newsroom/kauffman-foundation-announces-first-class-of-postdoctoral-entrepreneurship-fellows.aspx?utm_source=Alerts&utm_medium=Opticast&utm_campaign=0910_postdoctoral_fellows_announced

======
ujjwalg
This is a very good start. There is a huge need of inculcating
entrepreneurship attitude among researchers in STEM. I see a lot of innovation
around me being a PhD student but a lot of money is wasted at the same time.
Good luck to these postdocs. Hopefully, they will be successful and more
researchers will move towards researching on real world solutions.

